
Video encoding up to 86.47% faster with Transloadit's 'Turbo Mode' - kvz
https://transloadit.com/blog/2018/11/launching-turbo-in-public-beta/
======
kvz
Hello, I'm kevin. I run Transloadit, a file encoding service. Developers
integrate with us to add our uploading, encoding, resizing, capabilities to
their apps. We just launched Turbo Mode in public beta, which works with
FFmpeg to distribute encoding jobs over a large fleet of machines, allowing us
to decimate encoding times. We have a free plan for open source & testing so I
would love to hear what you think

